# cost of sky tv



## villa 1 (10 Jul 2009)

Is it true that the sky tv packages are far cheaper in the uk than here. If so, can anybody tell me why?


----------



## mathepac (10 Jul 2009)

Yes for all their packages and its because Sky don't care about their Irish customers other than as a source of revenue.


----------



## pudds (10 Jul 2009)

mathepac said:


> Yes for all their packages and its because Sky don't care about their Irish customers other than as a source of revenue.




ditto with upc, but you have to subscribe just to see for yourself how bad their aftersales support really is.


----------



## villa 1 (10 Jul 2009)

Therefore we should ask ourselves why are we paying a higher premium? Do the irish paying public know that they are getting ripped off.....again. Sky tv won't be telling us!!


----------



## AlbacoreA (11 Jul 2009)

Freesat and DTT is Free.


----------



## seantheman (12 Jul 2009)

villa 1 said:


> Therefore we should ask ourselves why are we paying a higher premium? Do the irish paying public know that they are getting ripped off.....again. Sky tv won't be telling us!!


 can we take it from your strength of feeling that you have sent a strongly worded message of protest to rupert murdoch and/or cancelled your subscription


----------



## mathepac (12 Jul 2009)

and so say all of us.


----------



## Locke (20 Aug 2009)

Mine works out at €11 more than UK. Paying €70 for £46 across the sea.


----------



## samanthajane (20 Aug 2009)

I was in the uk last year, for my standard sky it was £16. Then I added 2 packages for a pound each. So my sky was £18. I then had my broadband and sky talk with them. Because i got sky talk for £5 a month my broadband was free. 

So in totally it cost me £23. 

Sky talk for £5 a month let me call any landline number in the UK, Ireland, Canada ( there were others as well, cant remember what as i didn't need to call those countries ) you just had to hang up before the hour and call back again. 

Now the fun part....... for my sky in Ireland it costs €50. The only difference is in Ireland I now have the sports package ( not sure how much extra this would of cost in UK ) 

I do have unlimited calls to irish and uk landlines, and with my broadband as well i'm paying €55 a month. 

So thats €105 i'm paying a month compared to £23 that i was paying for the exact same in the UK.


----------



## matilda (1 Sep 2009)

... been a customer of sky for ten years and as our set top box died, decided to upgrade to sky+. Horrified to discover as an existing loyal customer I will be charged three times the amount for sky+ that a new customer would. Needless to say, not a customer anymore. Now to find an alternative.


----------



## oopsbuddy (1 Sep 2009)

matilda said:


> ... been a customer of sky for ten years and as our set top box died, decided to upgrade to sky+. Horrified to discover as an existing loyal customer I will be charged three times the amount for sky+ that a new customer would. Needless to say, not a customer anymore. Now to find an alternative.



Do keep us posted on your research/findings for an alternative, as my one year minimum sub is now well over, and am getting quite fed up with it to be honest! Will be cancelling completely, then looking around for alternatives too.


----------



## Lilly2099 (1 Sep 2009)

Sky have it in the bag when it comes to the sports station thats the main thing that bumps the cost up. My sisters lucikly enough have partners who are not that into sport and there packages are under 40e a month. Ours on the other hand is €105, the sports packages seem to add an excessive amount on to the end of month price!!!!


----------



## seantheman (1 Sep 2009)

matilda said:


> ... been a customer of sky for ten years and as our set top box died, decided to upgrade to sky+. Horrified to discover as an existing loyal customer I will be charged three times the amount for sky+ that a new customer would. Needless to say, not a customer anymore. Now to find an alternative.


 I guess you could rejoin now as a new customer and get sky+ for a third of the price you were quoted back then


----------



## RMCF (1 Sep 2009)

Sky tend to have you over a barrel if you are a sports fan.

I rarely watch TV except for news, the odd BBC/RTE programme and football.

But its hard to get your football fix without SkyTV.


----------



## seantheman (1 Sep 2009)

I think sometimes ye have to put things in perspective.I pay €70 per month for sky sports and movies and all the usual music, documentries, news etc.Now because i have all this, i dont feel the need to buy a newspaper tomorrow to read todays news and sport.When you break it down its about €2.30 a day, the price of a decent paper.If i didnt have sky and went to the pub to watch a couple of games,I wouldnt be long putting a hole in €70.


----------



## deiseboys (3 Sep 2009)

I have been with sky since 2001 and was fed up of all the offers for new customers.  I got a call from sky about two weeks ago to see if I was interested in getting MUTV, i said no thank you and told him I was considering cancelling my subscription, he told me to ring the number in Cork the 0818 number and go throught the options to cancel subscription and ask if there are any offers.  I did this and got throught to a very helpful girl who offered me 20% of my bill for a year.  So its worth ringing and see what they offer.


----------



## matilda (7 Sep 2009)

oopsbuddy said:


> Do keep us posted on your research/findings for an alternative, as my one year minimum sub is now well over, and am getting quite fed up with it to be honest! Will be cancelling completely, then looking around for alternatives too.


 
Back with sky! Was offered sky+ at considerable discount when cancelling subscription and as have no access to cable we really were stuck. Children have grown up with Discovery and animal planet channels and really don't want to loose them. While free to air would suit me, all others in house were not happy.


----------



## DubShelley (8 Sep 2009)

Just noticed my Sky bill is more expensive this month - has been €56 but this month was €59. I rang to see why and was told there has been an increase across the board to all customers...when I asked why I was told again "there is an increase across the board to all customers". When I asked if Sky understood there was a recession on and inflation was decreasing...the girl actually laughed, then said... "there is an increase across the board to all customers". ARGH!!!

Apparently, a letter was sent out last week but I never got it. Anyone else receive this??? I'm fuming!


----------



## fobs (8 Sep 2009)

Didn't get any letter. We have gotten rid of sports/movies as were costing too much and were only repeats of the movies. when talking to the guy cancelling he said people are cacelling in large number and couldn't understand why they didn't offer more offers to long-term customers like ourselves.


----------



## Fatphrog (8 Sep 2009)

Every time I'm tempted to pay for something extra on Sky, I'm put off by the thing that says I'll pay £1 or €2. Bloody ripoff.


----------



## TheSphinx (11 Sep 2009)

I just rang sky, I asked to speak to the manager, my payments went up over the last 2 months. I never received a letter indicating that the price was going up. I asked her did she not realize that we were in a recession and our wages our going down and there is alot of unemployment. I was told that they were coming out of recession and thats the reason why the prices went up. I said  the UK maybe out of a recession but not here, she said that the UK prices went up £1. Anyway after i told her that I was very disappointed and being a long term customer, and that I was wishing to cancel my subscription I ended up getting 3 free months. So folks don't take it lying down fight your corner.


----------



## Kine (14 Sep 2009)

this thread reminds me, need to see when my SKY HD first year is up....can start playing hard ball then with the prices.


----------



## Celtwytch (14 Sep 2009)

If you get the Sky magazine, they sometimes put important information such as price increases on the cover sheet that comes with the magazine.  Not very wise, I know, since a lot of people don't even look at that sheet.  It was only by pure chance that I noticed the information about the latest price increase on a recent copy of the magazine.


----------



## Jay1981 (8 Dec 2009)

If you a buy a sky card for the uk will it work in Ireland?


----------



## Booter (8 Dec 2009)

Celtwytch said:


> If you get the Sky magazine, they sometimes put important information such as price increases on the cover sheet that comes with the magazine.  Not very wise, I know, since a lot of people don't even look at that sheet.  It was only by pure chance that I noticed the information about the latest price increase on a recent copy of the magazine.



That's true, they often sneak in really important stuff along with all the bumpf that comes with the magazine - which itself costs the subscriber something like €2.20 per month. Subscription to magazine is mandatory!


----------



## RMCF (10 Dec 2009)

Jay1981 said:


> If you a buy a sky card for the uk will it work in Ireland?



As someone who uses a UK card in RoI I can tell you its a bit of a pain.

Sky make it very awkward to move cards from box to box. Remember that your viewing card is tied to your Sky box. You can't take it out and put it in another machine. You have to call Sky to get a card changed to a different box, and they ask a lot of questions !!

So first you will need to get a UK address to get your viewing card posted to. And I think that the direct debit has to come from a UK registered bank account. Then its simply a matter of getting it tied to your box and it will work, no matter where you are in the world. 

I have mine through my sisters address in NI. However this means that she has to do any interaction with Sky should I have a problem. That can be a bit of a pain. Lucky I don't need to phone them too often.

And to get back to the title of the thread. The difference in the cost of Sky in RoI v NI is shocking given the exchange rate.


----------

